# Steam und Origin auf neue Festplatte umziehen



## Default (13. April 2014)

Hi, ich hab beim Konfigurieren meines Rechners leider ne HDD vergessen, und somit nur 120GB SSD. Blöd gelaufen...

Nun wollte ich mir ne neue HDD oder SSD dazukaufen, und habe das Problem das ich gerne alle meine Spiele auf einer Partition hätte. Ordnung muss sein. Dazu müsste ich aber die Games aus Origin und Steam auch verschieben. Ich würde ungern über eine 6mbit/s leitung über 60GB an spielen neu herunterladen, da sitze ich ja ne Woche. Daher suche ich nach ner anderen Lösung.

Ich habe im netz was von Kopieren und dann deinstallieren und download anfangen und wieder abbrechen und hin und her gelesen, hat da jemand ne Idee ob das gut geht? Ich wollte ungern auf meinem recht jungen system unnötig viel datenmüll hinterlassen, was registry und sowas angeht.
Hier stehts genau: Battlefield 3: Ordner auf andere Partition verschiebenMorvagor's Blog | Morvagor's Blog 
Das müsste ja für jedes Origin-Spiel gehen.

Was haltet ihr für die sauberste und beste Lösung? Ich würde mich über gute Tipps freuen


----------



## XyZaaH (13. April 2014)

Ich kopiere einfach den Spielpartner da hin wo er hinsoll, dann ändere ich einfach den Installationsordner in Origin und Steam, dann passt alles. In Origin muss man dann bei jedem Game nochmal auf heruntergeladen klicken, der Vorgang ist aber in 1min abgeschlossen.


----------



## Gripschi (13. April 2014)

Bei Origin wie du schriebst. Einfach den Dienst umziehen. Deine Spiele runter laden und pausieren. Dann verschiebt du es von Alt nach Neu und setzt fort.

Steam kannst du einfach komplett verschieben. Musst die Spiele neu Installieren bein Start am Anfang. Danach läuft es ohne Probleme.

Ich verwende seit 5Jshren die selbe Installation, ist von Vista her zu 7 auf eine neue gezogen und das gleiche vor paar Monaten beim neuen auch.

Kann nichts bei Schief gehen eigentlich.


----------



## Default (14. April 2014)

Okay, danke. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich das komplett gerafft hab, aber ich versuche es. 

Mir fiel noch ein, da ich ja eine Größere Platte hole, das ich mein system einfach klonen kann. Origin und Steam (Clients) liegen auf C:\ und die Games habe ich auf D:\ liegen. Wenn ich die neue Platte partitioniere und dann die images da drauf bügel, dann sollte das hin und her ja komplett entfallen, oder? 
Ist mir heute so eingefallen und würde ja alles leichter machen


----------



## Gripschi (14. April 2014)

Puh sowas hab ich noch nie versucht 

Theoretisch sollte es gehen


----------



## Default (16. April 2014)

Hallo!
Also falls das noch jemand braucht:

Ich habe mit der Clonezilla Live-CD ein image von der ganzen Platte erstellt, die Platten ausgetauscht, und dann das Image auf die neue Platte gebügelt. Ging recht einfach und hat für etwa 90GB belegten Platz rund 2 Stunden gedauert. Ich denke meine externe Platte, auf der das Image lagert, hat da limitiert.
Die ersten 2 Startvorgänge waren Problembehaftet (ein Bluescreen inkl. neustart und ein sehr langsamer startvorgang), seitdem läuft alles wie immer. Also der rechner ist weiterhin schnell, nur ganz sauber scheint mir das nicht zu sein. Gefühlt gibt es einen minimalen geschwindigkeitsverlust, aber ich hab nichts zum messen. Könnte auch nur der Placebo-effekt sein.

Ich würde es bei einem recht frischen system wieder tun, aber wenn man das system schon >6 Monate nutzt würde ich neu installieren.

Grüße


----------

